# Which is the best Amano book to buy?



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm just wondering what is the best Amano book to buy. I can only buy one because they're pretty pricey for books...


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Even on Amazon? I'm surprised. Anyway, NAW vol. 1 and 2 have tanks similar in size to many available aquariums and I find them quite helpful. NAW vol. 3 consists of Amano's large aquariums (the ones he does for stores, resturaunts, etc.) While pretty, it's probably not the best for inspiration in smaller aquaria. Aquarium Plant Paridise is also nice, but you get more content in the NAW series.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I got NAW book #1 on amazon for less than $20 shipped I think ... they are pretty cheap and are handy when you need them!


----------



## mousky (Jul 6, 2006)

I have all of his books, got them cheep off Amazon. Nature aquarium world book one is definitely the best (and cheapest of the Aquarium world series).
The photo quality is amazing!!!

The other books (including Aquarium plant paradise) are extremely disappointing. The photo quality is terrible. The printing is all yellow and you cant get a good impression of what the tanks really look like. Some even look slightly out of focuss. For the price you'd think that they would produce a quality book  

Like I said I have them all and the one I keep going back to is book one. the others I have only looked at once or twice.


----------



## neil1973 (Feb 23, 2006)

My choice would be vol. 1


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

trckrunrmike said:


> I'm just wondering what is the best Amano book to buy. I can only buy one because they're pretty pricey for books...


You haven't bought many art books have you  ?

If you don't mind buying used, I like to use www.abebooks.com.

Abebooks Search Results


----------

